# Ancient/random lathe help needed please!



## gairym (14 Dec 2021)

Evening all,

So.....I've come into ownership of an old lathe that I need some help bringing into the modern age.

The whole thing is a bit cheap and nasty but I only need use of it every now and then to turn some handles, a few table legs occasionally and, if possible, to play around with making a bowl or two if I ever get a spare minute.

Below are a few photos:



















Now.....the headstock spindle and spur look nothing like anything I've come across before (very limited experience) and so I'm assuming/hoping that I just need an adaptor in order to use a regular drive centre and/or mandrin chuck.

The threaded spindle seems to be 17.8mm diameter (old imperial???).

Any help, advice, links to sites that'll sell me what I need etc... very much appreciated (low/medium budget ideally).

Also the ability to post to mainland Europe ideal as I'm a Brit abroad.

Cheers, Gairy.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Dec 2021)

I picked up the same lathe for £30 not sure it was worth it!!

The live centre was seized but I have since loosened it. 

The drive is like to be 3/4 x8 or some thinking similar. 

Ok for basic between centres but not much else. 

Cheers James


----------



## Jameshow (14 Dec 2021)

__





Clarke CWL1000B 40" Wood Turning Lathe - Machine Mart - Machine Mart







www.machinemart.co.uk





Basically it's the same lathe.


----------



## okeydokey (14 Dec 2021)

I had one of these or very generically similar was given to me. It sat there for a while and I tried and tried and either it or me was hopeless. Tried another - an old record lathe. Different world
In my opinion don't waste your time and don't bother buying a chuck. If you must try it try making a square bit of wood round. Then give it away, freecycle or something and buy something else


----------



## JimB (15 Dec 2021)

I was given one and it taught me a great deal (mainly about its limitations). Oddly enough, like Okey, my next one was also a second hand Record Power. Yes, a different world but working around the limitations of the first one stood me in good stead.


----------



## clogs (15 Dec 2021)

I lived there for 17 years........
wood turning is quite big in France.....lot's of tree's....
so it should be easy to find the parts u require......
I'm sure I have seen turning stuff in a Large BricoMarche.....Bordox.......
also as it's Xmas there will be lots of blokes flogging turnings for presants....
well, there was in the Charante Maretime.....u could ask them.....
I only ever found one place within a 2 hour drive that sold high end lathe tools n other wood working gear......tho very expensive.....
If u wanna upgrade look at Leboncoin or facebook selling.....
I use'd to buy and sell wood working machines inc lathes to help with my pension....
pre Bxxxxxit....so was able to get spares, bearings etc from the UK without trouble...

U'll do ok with that starter lathe IF u weigh it down and make sure the vibs are under control.....take light cuts with sharp tools.....it will be a good learner lathe without spending much money.....better if u have a bandsaw to take the bigger sticky out bit's off before turning.....thats just a lightweight machine.....
then when u feel u want to do more, who doesn't...get something better.....
dont be in a rush, there's plenty of good lathes out there.....
The French make some very good wood working machines n tools but totally overpriced.....they treat u like a cash cow.....but they still rip off their own countrymen as well...
I've even done well from Brocante's.....look at eBay Germany etc.....it will often be so much cheaper outside France inc transport......
Almost 1/2 the machines I sold went to Germany, Holland and Belgium...the rest went to ex pats......
think about buying lathe in the UK, take it apart and each time u travel back hide a few bits in the car......
good luck....


----------



## Neilyj999 (15 Dec 2021)

gairym said:


> Evening all,
> 
> So.....I've come into ownership of an old lathe that I need some help bringing into the modern age.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

Axminster Tools should be able to help you with a suitable thread adapter.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (16 Dec 2021)

I started off with a lathe similar to that. The cast banjo and toolrest broke more than once - looks like the ones you have are home made replacements. Also, mine was 3/4 x 10tpi thread.


----------



## Orraloon (17 Dec 2021)

As said above they are very limited. Its still being sold under many brand names and I have seen them as Ryobi and even in Aldi. It may not be all that old. The biggest drawback is the lack of morse tapers in the head and tail stocks so its very hard to get drive centers, live centers or fit a drill chuck for drilling. Nobody I know of has been able to get parts for them other than having them made. If its got the face plate then turn it into a disc sander.
Regards
John


----------



## gairym (7 Jan 2022)

Morning all,

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.

I have now replaced it with another lathe and am much happier (a Holzstar DB 900 that I found going cheap).

I like the idea of converting it into a disc sander, I'll look into it.

Turned my first ever bowl yesterday as a little test project (and immediately purchased a few nice gouges) - happy days!


----------



## Jameshow (7 Jan 2022)

gairym said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Thanks for the replies and suggestions.
> 
> ...



Let us know how the disc sander goes - I have the same lathe / idea! 

Cheers James


----------

